# Gift Idea help needed



## LocoBen (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello, My Large Scale forum thanks for the add.

I am here today because it's my grandfathers birthday coming up, he will be turning the age of 58 and it's about time I got him something nice. He was very fortunate to retire at the age of 57 and when he did he decided to take advantage of some of the space in his house and started to build one awesome RC railway. I'm not sure of the size the set up is but I don't think they are big enough for an outside railway. 

Anyway, I'm not looking for any trains or the track to run them on because I am clueless and he pretty much has everything he would want in that department, if not, he's a particular guy that will get what he likes. I have found some different scenery from gas stations to car show rooms, small tractors and all that business here https://www.for-sale.ie/scale-model-buildings but I have had a few other ideas but I really don't know the answers so please help me out if you can. 

The electric system he has the trains running on are these upgradeable? if so what is a good brand?
As far as I can see most of the trains are English that I have seen around so where can I find some awesome English scenery? anything from trees to buildings? If you guys have any great ideas it would be good to know.
(Sorry about the awful terminology and poor description)

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are many ways to run trains, power can be AC, DC, DCC for track power. Also there is battery and live steam and even clock (wind up).
So we need more info in order to help. A picture of the present power and a picture of the trains with a coin or ruler for size reference would be very helpful.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, perhaps just a measurement of the distance between the rails, and if your grandfather will build a kit.

Greg - 792


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

How about taking another direction?

This is to go in the house. How about some "train signs" to go around the room?

Look to see what roadnames he runs and you can find the appropriate signs/placards. You can also do signs that one would have observed in the real world that would decorate a station.


----------



## Neals647 (Aug 11, 2017)

There are tons of great train books and videos. If he is interested in British rail, look for a book / video on that.

Most of us are quite particular about our models: scale / manufacturer / roadname and more. Guess wrong and he will have something he can't use but will be too embarrassed to say so. 

Signs, as suggested above, are a great idea too.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We sell gift certificates online.


----------

